# Christmas - My Babies



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jaidyn at 6 months and Joseph at 3 years....YIKES!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Pretty cute,

Sooooo is that a "I'm getting old" Yikes ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank Bill, I guess that too....mostly they are growing too fast.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable babies. I like it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Look how BIG THEY BOTH ARE!! I'll see you your YIKES! and raise you a YIKES! Very cute. They come from good stock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hahahaha oh Debbie!!
Thank you both Debbie and Plastic Ninja (makes me smile every time I see ...Plastic Ninja).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm, FE.....when is your next production?? Or shoudl I say "re-production? IT'S TIME!! 

Let's see...9 months from New Year's Eve would make it a September baby....

Oh, come on..hit one out of the park for us over 40's....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhhh....hmmmmm.....ALL DONE!
But if we were younger I would want more...it just gets to be too high risk for problems....though looks like you have some research into this....you GO girl! LMAO......hahahahaha


debbie5 said:


> Hmmm, FE.....when is your next production?? Or shoudl I say "re-production? IT'S TIME!!
> 
> Let's see...9 months from New Year's Eve would make it a September baby....
> 
> Oh, come on..hit one out of the park for us over 40's....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pally....with a 13 and 6 year old, and being only a bit younger than you, I am so done! SO done. The oven may still be hot, but there's no more baking being done.

Your kids have amazing complexions..peaches & cream!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Tooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Two little cuties! 

My youngest just turned 14 in Oct. my granddaughter turns 5 this month. I can't imagine having another one at this age.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Adorable picture!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhh. You've got a couple of sweeties there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you AG


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful kids Frighteners! You must be proud. My wife says, "Awe"...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

your kids are soooooooo adorable! i love christmas pics!


----------

